# עזרה בבחירת שירים לקליפ החתונה



## Efrohit9 (18/1/12)

עזרה בבחירת שירים לקליפ החתונה 
שלום לכולן! אשמח לעזרתכן...כי אנחנו ממש גרועים בזה. אני צריכה המלצות ל-2 שירים, אחד של קליפ פתיחה קצבי, שמח, שמראה התארגנות+צילומים מקדימים+קבלת פנים והשני שיר לקליפ סיום... אודה לכן מאוד!!!


----------



## אילן הניג FATCAT (18/1/12)

הנה כמה רעיונות... 
שיר שאני מאוד לאחרונה calvin harris-feel so close והנה עוד כמה קצביים. HEAVY D-NOW THAT WE`VE FOUND LOVE THE RAMONES-WONDERFUL WORLD קאוור רוק מעולה לשיר המיתולוגי של לואיס ארמסטרונג. THE PIXIES-LA LA LOVE YOU BRUNO MARS-JUST THE WAY YOU ARE the muppets-all together now והנה כמה רעיונות לסוף povo-perfect day ביצוע נשי לשיר של לו ריד. שלום חנוך -קרן שמש מאוחרת....חבר שהתחתן השתמש בקליפ שלו בשיר הזה(בעצתי),עד היום ,ולמרות שאני עובד בזה ,ושאנחנו גברים,וש....וש.....זה עדיין מרגש אותנו ומסכם לנו את החתונה שלו מדהים. depeche mode-goodnight lovers אחד השירים הכי יפים שלהם אם לא ה.... depeche mode-waiting for the night כנ"ל. adele-love song ביצוע מדהים לשיר של הקיור. מקווה שאלה יעזרו ואם תצטרכי עוד אז אפשר במסרים. אילן


----------



## צחי בראון FATCAT (19/1/12)

יש סגנון מועדף? 
אשמח לתת ל כם רעיונות אבל אודה אם תוכלו לתת כיוון של סגנון אותו אתם אוהבים   צחי בר-און 050.8928922 www.fatcat.co.il [email protected]


----------



## Efrohit9 (19/1/12)

אממ.... 
לא כל-כך...יכול להיות גם ישראלי וגם לועזי... שיהיה כמה שיותר רומנטי


----------



## אילן הניג FATCAT (19/1/12)

תשובה 
טוב,אז הנה עוד כמה. EDWARD SHAPE-HOME THE MUPPETS-SOMEBODYS GETTING MARRIED CHRIS BROWN -FOREVER התקווה 6-אני אשיר לך שיר התקווה 6-כל יום מחדש ANNE HATHAWAY-SOMEBODY TO LOVE ANYTHING BOX-ALL YOU NEED IS LOVE MOLDY PEACHES-ANYONE ELSE BUT YOU EDDIE VEDDER-HARD SUN CHRIS CORNELL THANK YOU שלומי שבן-מוכן לאהבה עידן רייכל-מחכה מקווה שאלה יעזרו....אם תצטרכי עוד...אל תהססי לבקש דרך המסרים.


----------



## דירה21 (20/1/12)

לנו יש את "קח לך אשה ובנה לה בית"


----------

